# Audax GPS Navigation



## middleagecyclist (31 Oct 2012)

I am a newbie to Audax. I've done one permanent 230km so far and really enjoyed it. I normally cycle-commute, do the odd loaded touring trip and fit in half day rides when I can. I'm doing some more permanent 200km rides, have a DIY 300km route planned and am entering calendar 400km and 600km rides to complete an SR before attempting the LEL in 2013.

I cycled the permanent with @YahudaMoon and so I didn't really need to navigate - he knew the way (thanks John). When I'm touring I use OS maps and potter about but will alter my route as I fancy. Most of the day rides I do are like the back of my hand. I have a Garmin Edge 705 I picked up cheap and mainly use it to see my cycle data and route after i've finished. I've never really used it for navigation.

So, i'm wondering a few things

as well as using route sheets do most experienced audaxers recommend/use GPS units?
which is the best way to navigate an audax route with GPS?
are the units with replaceable batteries better for longer rides or can rechargeable units be topped sufficiently with mains, hub or battery chargers?
Thanks guys/gals


----------



## oldfatfool (31 Oct 2012)

I wouldn't claim to be experienced but I do use GPS rather than route sheets. I plot the route from the route sheet into the mapping software (which is a ball ache) and then transfer it to the GPS. For longer rides the route may need splitting into numerous segments to avoid exceeding the number of course points the gps will accept. Even when there is a gps file available I find it best to copy the route manually to the mapping software before transferring to the gps for this reason. The first time I did Spring into the Dales I just transferred the supplied gps data, and this showed the route fine on the start screen of my unit but it exceeded the course points and lost the track after the first 5 miles, needless to say I got lost and lesson learnt.

My unit (Bryton rider 50) as a rechargeable battery good for about 12 hours. It will however still operate whilst charging so by modding the mount I can stick an AA to USB charging unit in the back and effectively run it from 2 AA indefinitely, so an USB from a hub dynamo should also be fine.


----------



## tubbycyclist (31 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> So, i'm wondering a few things
> 
> as well as using route sheets do most experienced audaxers recommend/use GPS units?
> which is the best way to navigate an audax route with GPS?
> are the units with replaceable batteries better for longer rides or can rechargeable units be topped sufficiently with mains, hub or battery chargers?


Like most things audax there are are lots of different ways of planning and finishing a ride.. but here is a short go at it.

- You do see a lot of GPS units on audax, although most will use routesheets as well. The most common variety seems to be the eTrex Legend and Vista versions because they have very long run times. Personally if it is 3am in the morning I prefer not to add extra distance and navigating in the dark by headtorch in rural areas can add a layer of difficulty that I don't relish. Some like the challenge though, and would disagree!
- Here is a link to a lot of articles written by a very experienced audaxer about using GPS in practice. Some of them are about older models but much of the track/waypoint/route discussion is still relevant. The best way is not to assume files downloaded from the interweb are right, routes change over time and controls can move so check the gpx files and make sure they work before you set off.
- Some Garmins take rechargeable batteries and these are often preferred by audaxers because all petrol stations sell batteries as well as pasties and Frijj. It is worth noting that some of the models can't be charged and used at the same time, which can mean top-up from rechargeable packs can only be used when stopped.

HTH


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Nov 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> ...I can stick an AA to USB charging unit in the back and effectively run it from 2 AA indefinitely, so an USB from a hub dynamo should also be fine.


 


tubbycyclist said:


> It is worth noting that some of the models can't be charged and used at the same time, which can mean top-up from rechargeable packs can only be used when stopped.


I can use the Edge 705 when charging from the mains at least. Think I will look at the Portapow option before deciding whether to go down the dynohub route.



tubbycyclist said:


> Here is a link to a lot of articles written by a very experienced audaxer about using GPS in practice


Very useful link.

Thanks guys.


----------



## lpretro1 (1 Nov 2012)

I use a gps - i use the route sheet to plot the course on bikehike or mapmyride then load it into the gps. I always take the route sheet and an OS map in case the gps goes off but the gps does save a lot of time when in an area you don't know. I have a Garmin Edge 800 with 1:50K OS maps - supposed to be good for 15 hours but have never gone that far as yet!


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Nov 2012)

I've ordered a PortaPow Premium 3xAA cell charger. If it can keep my Edge charged for several consecutive days without mains access i'll be very happy - particularly as I'm considering forgoing the dynohub light option and using battery lights instead.


----------



## PpPete (5 Nov 2012)

1. yes
2. I use something akin to the approach described elsewhere: I load both a gpx track and a route into my GPS (Legend/Vista) - not sure if the 705 can do this.
The "track" is a "breadcrumb" trail of exactly where I want to go.
The "route" connects the coursepoints (or waypoints) on each route sheet instruction. Because the routing algorithm may be different on the GPS from on the software I used to create it, I do NOT let it navigate me. I set the unit for "direct" or "off-road" navigation. Then I use the "off-road transitions" setting so that the unit bleeps and lights up as I approach each route sheet instruction. This means I rarely miss a turn even if I am chatting with fellow riders and not focussed on where I am going. The fact the backlight comes on just before the junction is great at night ... although when fully dark you start to think have I reached the turn yet? and then worry if the unit has turned itself off or something.
If my external cache battery (Pedalpower SIC) is fully charged from the dynamo during the day I'll often just plug it in to the back of the GPS and keep the backlight on low setting all night.
3. Personally I like the re-assurance of replaceable batteries, I'm not sure if the Pedalpower cache battery (a single 18650 Li-Ion) would be man enough to recharge an Edge, although it would doubtless keep it going a good while.


----------



## tonyg52 (5 Nov 2012)

I use a Dakota 20 takes two AA batteries easy to carry spares.
I prefer to load a route or a track and follow the line using free maps.
.


----------



## RhythMick (5 Nov 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I am a newbie to Audax. I've done one permanent 230km so far and really enjoyed it. I normally cycle-commute, do the odd loaded touring trip and fit in half day rides when I can. I'm doing some more permanent 200km rides, have a DIY 300km route planned and am entering calendar 400km and 600km rides to complete an SR before attempting the LEL in 2013.
> 
> I cycled the permanent with @YahudaMoon and so I didn't really need to navigate - he knew the way (thanks John). When I'm touring I use OS maps and potter about but will alter my route as I fancy. Most of the day rides I do are like the back of my hand. I have a Garmin Edge 705 I picked up cheap and mainly use it to see my cycle data and route after i've finished. I've never really used it for navigation.
> 
> ...



I did the 215 mile Southport to Hornsea TPT using my Samsung Galaxy S2, UltimateAddOns waterproof case and mount, View ranger software, preloaded OS maps and an external battery in a mini-pannier behind the head tube. Worked really well. Battery life is the issue, but it works really well if you;

- turn off data and wifi radios
- use cached maps
- have the screen mostly off, you only need it when the signage is dodgy
- set alarms on waypoints where you need to check directions


----------



## Tynan (8 Nov 2012)

etrex H, only a breadcrumb following a gpx file but all i want, the great reassurance is that i'm on route and lets me know pronot if I miss a turn

if you want to go a different way to that planned it's just a compass


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Nov 2012)

I'm not experienced either. I use a Legend Hcx with rechargeable batteries. Sanyo Eneloops last for 24 hours, so much longer than I need.
I find following a track is best, the route option never seems to work for me. I always have the routesheet as a back up, but haven't actually needed it so far (other than to check on some of the info points).
I enjoy plotting the track from the routesheet onto bikehike, it helps when you are riding it aswell as things stick in the mind and I split the ride into legs or around 35/40 miles each. I always double check the number of track points though to make sure it's below the 500 limit.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2012)

Tynan said:


> etrex H, only a breadcrumb following a gpx file but all i want, the great reassurance is that i'm on route and lets me know pronot if I miss a turn
> 
> if you want to go a different way to that planned it's just a compass


I'm still using mine 6 years after buying it and it still serves me well.


----------

